

Why games are not art - gregpurtell
http://venturebeat.com/2012/04/29/games-are-not-art/

======
msabalau
Personally, I find helpful Adam Sessler's distinction that video games may not
be art, but they are certainly culture.

Of course, the word "art" means some many different and contridictory things
to so many different people (and often to the same person) that I'm not
certain it's very useful to have a "is it art or not" conversation with
someone unless they define what they mean by art in the first place.

That being said, the way this author goes to MOMA, and then grunts a disgusted
"art is bullshit" like he was some character from a 1920s novel is fairly
lame. Modern art has been around longer than any of us has, and six year old
kids at the Tate Modern are capable of "getting" much of it on certain levels.
One can appreciate that something may not be to a person's taste, but boastful
willing ignorance is bad form.

------
bunderbunder
The very phrasing of the question betrays the author's weak understanding of
the subject. _Of course_ games aren't art. Games are a medium.

And like any modern medium, it can be used to make art such as the game We the
Giants, or the film Un Chien Andalou. It can also be used to make things that
some might not consider to be purely art but that at least indisputably
contain a lot of art, such as most any RPG or Hollywood movie. And of course
there's also your straight-up entertainment - a sports game or a sports
broadcast.

